
Trump’s AI Initiative Falls Short on Immigration and Ethics Issues - Yuqing7
https://www.facebook.com/SyncedGlobal/posts/2285521584826344?__xts__[0]=68.ARAXpaLTcQlJtSYwftgczis52HE1VTsGIIaoEccBxnLHiTAiTZD5jB8TbK-Wh2qAXvYLHT9J8R8-oZp5qtoOH6ZDKKlo9zmBi7JqZwcDP9TLF_lqky4-M6MP029JzLToBWzCeaS0IAeT8haUZ_EUwmjY_izeyILd3O4MwSgrCfM7XTB4XTnTWeccKW9oHuLMrqN_EHAM4a1aKxiEmTUdYdwa4KtbDH259LKyUKBsmOG_aHfi43OQXYOt0AHr9LvxcEJxgjEdRHWzgteExy7LtP6EeAouOpRu4pEVDhewZzov61DNQSB5QhC_EhWH1bhFAcrzTxTAbAl7GG9vcCYAlapO2ZH3&__tn__=-R
======
mtmail
FB post links to [https://medium.com/syncedreview/oxford-university-ai-
policy-...](https://medium.com/syncedreview/oxford-university-ai-policy-
researcher-says-trumps-ai-initiative-falls-short-on-immigration-
and-558526a527d0)

